# I am so proud of my daughter and son in law.



## Ronni (Dec 11, 2018)

Every year, shortly before Christmas, Paige and William "adopt" a family to provide Christmas gifts to. I can't remember what it was in years past, but  last year it was a single Dad with a young boy and girl.  This year it's a single Mom with a slightly older daughter.  She gets a list from them of the family's needs and wants, then shops as thriftily as she can so that she can hopefully get everything on the list.  Then she ships off a large box of Christmas to the family!!!  I've never known the items she buys to be frivolous.  We were so touched by last year's items for example.  There was a swiffer, and shampoo, and a coffee pot on the wish list, along with a warm coat and some clothing items for the little girl, and a pair of shoes for the little boy. At the very end of the list was a small toy for each child.  This years list for the Mom and her daughter was similar...needs more than wants, y'know?  

Paige always throws in some extra stuff, fun things, just for fun.  

I love that they're so generous!  She's a stay at home Mom, William makes a decent living.  They're not rich, far from it, but they are so willing to give, and share, and I love their spirit!  :love_heart:


----------



## jujube (Dec 11, 2018)

Good kids you have there!


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 11, 2018)

You have a Wonderful Daughter and Son-in-law. I wish there were more people in the world like them.


----------

